# entre guillemets



## MadameX

"Entre guillemets"  ...this phrase was used in reference to an activity that was taking place apart from another group.  Does this mean between friends, or rather as something somewhat concealed.  thanks for any help you can provide.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Avignonais

The American version is "in quotes" or "quote unquote", or one makes the gesture of quotes. The meaning is the same, there is doubt or sarcasm about the veracity of whatever is being put in the quotes.


----------



## pyan

« and » are the guillemets. 

The British English version is the same the American one described by Avignonais   .


----------



## badgrammar

But that doesn't seem to fit the description of the context, although the definitions offered are correct.  Maybe the term "so-called" fits better?  "They formed a so-called "quilting club", away from the rest of the group"? 

If we had the sentence it was used in, it would be easier...


----------



## sokhnafree

Bonsoir!!
encore une petite question...

Est ce que ca se dit "entre guillemets" en anglais lorsque l'on omet des réserves ur l'appellation d'un mot ?


----------



## Emillyb

Que voulez-vous dire par "omettre des réserves?" Entre guillemets se dit "in quotation marks' ou bien plus correctement "in inverted commas".


----------



## RuK

In speech, you just wiggle the two fingers of both hands in a quote-mark shape. It is sometimes written, but more rarely than in French - "in inverted commas" , British people say. More often you would use something like "so-called".


----------



## mally pense

> Que voulez-vous dire par "_omettre_ des réserves?"


Est-ce que ça se dit "entre guillemets" en anglais lorsque l'on émet des réserves sur l'appellation d'un mot ?

_émettre_ peut-être ?


----------



## mally pense

I think that in speech you can also say quote whatever to express your reservations, so as an example, you might say

_he was having a so-called "power nap"_

or 

_he was having a... quote: "power nap"_

Unless you're sure of the phrasing when using this latter form, which relies on a little pause before and afterwards (if there is an afterwards), the safest option is to use "so-called", however this doesn't really work in the situation where you're actually intending to quote someone's words and at the same time hold your reservations about them.

RuK's gesture-based solution is ok too, but doesn't come out too well on audio recordings.


----------



## RuK

Mally pense is right (good name!) -- you would say , the quote g*overnment*, of quote *President* Sarkozy - and the word you were questioning would be highly emphasized in speech.


----------



## gramqui

Hello, we would also likely use "quote on quote" to express "entre guillemets" :

"His quote on quote plan." 
"His chaise lounge, quote on quote."
"Her little visitor, quote on quote."


----------



## mally pense

> Hello, we would also likely use "quote on quote" to express "entre guillemets"


 
Do you mean "quote _un_quote"?


----------



## Momerath

Good day to you all. 

I have a problem with "entre guillemets"  

In my text a woman says:  _"je veux être satisfaite en tant que consommatrice, comme en tant qu’employeur, entre-guillemets."_ 

I know there'a already a thread on this, which says what the words mean. It fails however to say how to write "quote...unquote".

Since I have to reproduce what this woman actually said, I don't think it's enough just to write "'employer'" and "quote employer unquote" looks weird. I thought of putting: _"both as a consumer and, as it were, an employer,"_ but I didn't think that was too good either.

Anyone with a helpful suggestion?


----------



## Gutenberg

_..., quote, both as a consumer and an employer, unquote. (?)

_


----------



## MovieQueen

I want to be satisfied both as a consumer and as a - quote-unquote - employer.

non-standard punctuation for non-standard speech, in a way? If that's points in a better direction...


----------



## tomy1

I think that "entre guillemets" at the end of this sentence means in french:
_si l'on peut dire_
tanslated by:
if I may say(?)
Tomy1


----------



## jierbe31

Hello,

Your suggestion_ "as it were" _sounds good to me_.
_Yet_, _knowing what kind of_ "consommatrice_ " and _"employeur"  _the lady is,_ _could prove helpful.
_


_


----------



## MovieQueen

I agree with Tomy1, now that s/he mentions it...


----------



## Momerath

Thank you all very much. I think the idea of non-standard punctuation for non-standard speech is perfectly legitimate now that you mention it, Movie Queen.


----------



## doinel

My try: Entre guillemets: Quote Unquote.?????


----------



## allezallez

You could also say, prior to the quotation, _and I quote_, or _in quotation_.


----------



## Kelly B

When speaking, an American might gesture instead, holding up the first two fingers of each hand and curling/uncurling them. 
(This habit is very irritating when overused, and comedians make fun of it.)


----------



## Soushie

We also do it in Canada  Ahah


----------



## Kelly B

Both the francophones and anglophones, Soushie?


----------



## Soushie

Hhhmmm... Mostly francophones but I saw some anglophones doing it too. So yes, both


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Il arrive (*) qu'on fasse ce geste aussi en France...  Je crois bien que c'est à force de regarder des séries américaines que certains ont pris ce tic. 

(*) pas très souvent cependant !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Oui, parce qu'on ne le fait pas avec les « guillemets français »...


----------



## franc 91

quote, unquote or - in brackets (people say that too)


----------



## xiancee

Dans "Friends" Ross appelle cela  les "air quotes"!
Oui Punky zoe I am addicted!


----------



## allezallez

Une idee tres tardive...en parlant, entre guillemets viens *avant ou apres le mot entoure* _plus souvent_?  
(desole...I'm on a mac and not familiar with accents on it.)


----------



## franc 91

It can be either or


----------



## allezallez

Thanks.  ...So I take it that one (avant or après) is not more popular or formal than the other...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi

IMHO, when you intentionally use a word in a special sense, you may warn the person (the audience) you're talking to, by saying it before the noun, but when you realize there could be a misunderstanding or when you want to emphasize the effect of the word, you say it after.


----------

